# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [s_a_m] rejoint l'quipe de modration

## DRH

s_a_m vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums SAS.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

